# 1960 Ariens in NH



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Saw this listed for $50

Spoke to the guy, it's a 1960. The transmission was replaced to a friction disc 20 years ago as he couldn't find parts to fix the transmission. Also the engine doesn't run, he thinks the camshaft snapped.

Normally I'd gobble up a 1960 but with two little ones my time for restorations is limited. Hopefully someone can restore this beauty.

Snowblowers Arien/Toro


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice!
I never knew a mower could attach to a 1960! that's a new one..
I always thought attachment couldn't be used with 1960, '61 and '62 Ariens, and could only be used starting in '63 with the "Gard-N-Yard" line..

(I believe '63 is when the attachments first came out, but I never knew they were backwards compatible to '60, '61 and '62 snowblowers..good to know!)

Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Just got to love the tin foil gas cap on the TORO though.:icon_whistling::question:mg:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If I was close enough it'd be long gone. $50 and the mower deck too . . . . just shoot me.










Can likely get a couple hundred for just the mower deck from the right Ariens nut !!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Can likely get a couple hundred for just the mower deck from the right Ariens nut !!


I dont know about "a couple hundred"..but maybe! it is in nice shape..
but generally there is zero demand for these things, at least locally to the one being sold..because the two or three people who do want them live a thousand miles from the one for sale!  a seller often cant even find a buyer..so value is quite low.

Scot


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Must be like JD green, at least in this area. Last one I saw around here the guy was asking $400 for a running tractor, blower, mower and Vac. They were in restoreable shape.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

A lot of you probably know that I am more into Hondas and Yamahas, but I finally am the proud owner of a (although "not running/not working") _*1960 Ariens Snowblower.

*I will share some pictures in the next few days.

Many thanks to *rnaude241* for sharing the CL listing and *to Kiss4aFrog* for the encouragement.

:icon-woo::yahoo:
_


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats. Hope you get it working


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

You were the other guy who called first. I just wanted the 1960 backend. Look forward to hearing the progress on it. If you need any parts for them I have plenty.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

AriensProMike said:


> You were the other guy who called first. I just wanted the 1960 backend. Look forward to hearing the progress on it. If you need any parts for them I have plenty.


Thanks Mike.
I was actually the third caller (according to him). He called me back yesterday and ask me if I still wanted it.
I pick it up today and I asked him about the first two callers, he said he left messages but there were no callbacks, so that is why he called me (the third one on the list).
I'll let you know if I need something for it/them.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

rnaude241 said:


> Congrats. Hope you get it working


Thanks, I hope so too....!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Today I took a close look at my 1960 Ariens snowblower ID tags.
It is a Model 10M with a Serial 000502.

Altough the seller stated that the non-running engine was its original engine (he said he had some paperwork for it dated 1959 along with the manual, but could not find it and he promessed me to keep looking and if found will be shipped to me), according to Scot's Ariens site the engine may actually be from a 1961 blower (unless I missread the information). The engine is a Lauson-Techumseh H55D-2385 0736131.

:question:


----------



## AriensProMike (Dec 2, 2014)

Interesting...I think the motor is definitely 61-62. My two 10M-L55 also have Have H55D-2385. First one with 00403 Serial number on the body has an engine serial number 0723351. The other one is 0728884. That motor might even be a 62 depending how many were produced that year.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very cool purchase, very jealous! Hope you get it going and post some pics!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Very cool purchase, very jealous! Hope you get it going and post some pics!


Thanks.
I will share some pics as progress is made (as time allows).


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Good deal, congratulations.
You could probably get $50 just for the rims and tires with the chains?
You got the chains with it?

The mowing deck looks in great shape for the age.

It is hard to find a deal like that down here in Jersey.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Good deal, congratulations.
> You could probably get $50 just for the rims and tires with the chains?
> You got the chains with it?
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed.
I did get the chains included. It was basically two "tractors" (one with tire chains), one snowblower attachment and a mowing deck attachment.


----------

